# Snowboarding YouTube Channel (Carve or Die)



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuck GoPro mentality, your name's misleading and your videos suck. I watched this video below, not a single carve, a lot of skidded and ruddering turns, 1 crash which was entirely your fault and easily avoided, and another near miss which would have been your fault. 






I'm not usually an asshole, but damn.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Fuck GoPro mentality, your name's misleading and your videos suck. I watched this video below, not a single carve, a lot of skidded and ruddering turns, 1 crash which was entirely your fault and easily avoided, and another near miss which would have been your fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow:surprise:
The turns are so bad, the technique is just wrong, he just keeps throwing his back leg instead of turning the correct way... :dry:
Dayum!


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

made me a little dizzy too.

I never understood the gopro video mentality all the time. Sure, its ok to record now and again to capture stuff to get form feedback or some cool tricks. I see the same people on my mountain week in and week out always with a selfie stick or a go pro attached to them some how.

Why not just enjoy the ride?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

carveordie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just stopping by here to invite you all to check my youtube channel.
> The name of the channel is Carve Or Die. Here is the link you want to take a look, don't forget to subscribe!
> ...



So does this mean you're going to die? Maybe you're dead already.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like you are counter rotating your turns and doing a whole lot of skidded turns. 

Not carving at all. Worst channel ever!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

This is epic, cant wait to see where this goes. Love how you ran right in to that skiier as you were riding int he park, avoiding all the features.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

carveordie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just stopping by here to invite you all to check my youtube channel.
> The name of the channel is Carve Or Die. Here is the link you want to take a look, don't forget to subscribe!
> ...


You fucking idiot. How could you even run into that skier? Stay out of the park if you have no control you piece of failed abortion. And learn some ski etiquette before you hurt someone.

You fucking idiot.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> This is epic, cant wait to see where this goes. Love how you ran right in to that skiier as you were riding int he park, avoiding all the features.


Isn't hitting a skier is part of the park features? >


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, seriously the worst (snowboarding) video I've ever seen.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm willing to give the kid a break, he's obviously a new rider (we were all there at one time, some longer then others).

I'm just glad I live in the PNW and don't have to ride those fake snow groomers ALL DAY, I would say move out west, but don't the resorts are getting to damn crowded


----------



## bigride (Feb 15, 2016)

*not a perfect*



carveordie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just stopping by here to invite you all to check my youtube channel.
> The name of the channel is Carve Or Die. Here is the link you want to take a look, don't forget to subscribe!
> ...


omg, man
It's not the best carving I've ever seen. You should practice more and only after that you can create a fucking awesome channel. Try to learn how to carve on snowboard at first, it's the base for all future tricks.
Good luck, and please, keep the skiers ))


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

fr0z1k said:


> Wow:surprise:
> The turns are so bad, the technique is just wrong, he just keeps throwing his back leg instead of turning the correct way... :dry:
> Dayum!


and look what he does with his shoulders


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I almost think this account was made after stumbling on this video solely for the purpose of creating a thread like this.

Apparently it was part of some cancer charity thing though, so at least give some credit for that. Cancer needs all the support it can get, the whole world seems to be against it.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

That crash was thoroughly avoidable, and you should legitimately feel bad about yourself. Why didn't you just get back on your toes and turn the other way?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> You fucking idiot. How could you even run into that skier? Stay out of the park if you have no control you piece of failed abortion. And learn some ski etiquette before you hurt someone.
> 
> You fucking idiot.


Easy there tough guy, no need to get all agro over a video. 

What you people don't seem to realize is that the bulk of members on the forum ride like this. I agree that taking videos of yourself doing nothing repeatedly is foolish but it doesn't make him a criminal, just a happy kook.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

this short clip contains more carving than your whole carve or die video  https://youtu.be/O0D8Aky_UKE


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Look at his shadow, he's doing the twist!

Take a lesson man, a little bit of instruction could really help improve your technique.


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

Lmfao the exact opposite reaction of what he was expecting, but what he should have been expecting. "Carve or die, but I still don't know how to carve" should be the name of your channel.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow a major change from "please critique my ride so I can improve" crowd reaction... interesting where a little humility will get you. Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched your video :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

To the OP, i applauded you on your charity drive but you actually need to know how to carve cuz it is pretty much a misleading title. Your lucky you did not break that kids(skier) leg or you would be dead if the skiers dad would have witness that. Goodluck on your cancer drive and please do learn how to carve for your enjoyment:smile:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Easy there tough guy, no need to get all agro over a video.
> 
> What you people don't seem to realize is that the bulk of members on the forum ride like this *after 15 beers or 6-7 shots*. I agree that taking videos of yourself doing nothing repeatedly is foolish but it doesn't make him a criminal, just a happy kook.


Fixed it :hairy:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Easy there tough guy, no need to get all agro over a video.
> 
> What you people don't seem to realize is that the bulk of members on the forum ride like this. I agree that taking videos of yourself doing nothing repeatedly is foolish but it doesn't make him a criminal, just a happy kook.


I'm a kook - he's a dumbass. There aren't many things on the hill that piss me off like dumbasses out of control running into people, thus ruining their equipment (happened to me) or injuring or killing them (damn near happened to me, twice). I'm trying to knock some sense into him before he becomes a real danger to himself and others. Shame is a powerful instrument, you know. 

It's great that he's doing this for cancer charity and all, I'll even click a couple of extra times, but ffs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Wow a major change from "please critique my ride so I can improve" crowd reaction... interesting where a little humility will get you. Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched your video :blahblah::blahblah:


:lol:
....and now you've witnessed a "flaming" first hand! :blink: :laugh:

Yeah,.. Not a lot of tolerance or tact around here when some 1st time posters really sloppy riding is presented as,.. "Here's My Awesome snowboarding video! Innit Great?" :facepalm3:


Although when it's just some "happy kook NooB?" Sometimes I think it can get "overly" agro & caustic? Then again, on occasion these type posts are actually attempts to Troll! In which case, summary execution is definitely warranted!  :laugh:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Am I allowed to post that gif now?

Not seeing where this is for cancer?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

:nerd: LOL Chomps :eyetwitch2:
yep if this was for charity the OP would have mentioned that for sure!


----------



## geej316 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm glad GoPros weren't around in the 90s. My videos would've been similar to these.


----------



## bghozali (Feb 9, 2016)

I like filming myself doing stupid shit too... I just don't post it up to get judged by the entire internet. While his riding wasn't great I didn't find it atrocious like a lot of the comments in here were suggesting. But again, I snowboard about once a season so I likely am not quite as good as I like to think I am lol.

Will make sure to post form videos when I get back in a couple weeks. Also I'll try to not hit anybody on the slopes hahaha (on a serious note... have not done this as of yet so fingers crossed).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Wow a major change from "please critique my ride so I can improve" crowd reaction... interesting where a little humility will get you. Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched your video :blahblah::blahblah:


Yeah... they can react pretty uptight when the buzzword "carving" is interchanged with turning. 

Intermediate made a vid for charity (says in the vid), made the mistake to call something carving what actually is just somehow cruising and BAM, shit hits the fan.

Is it off season already?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not saying they are awesome, but the video that is pointed out in post 2 is by far the worst on the channel so the bashing is a little bit harsh in my opinion.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Not saying they are awesome, but the video that is pointed out in post 2 is by far the worst on the channel so the bashing is a little bit harsh in my opinion.


Ya, quoted vid sucks and everyone else jumped on board with the bash... videos i saw had an awesome sense of music and timing with slowmo and fastmo and humor bails to charities of fire... its supposed to be funny ppl! But poor thing called the channel "carve..." execution time :grin:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

He can call his channel Eurocarve or Die for all I care, my point was something else.

Besides, he just came to drive traffic to his channel and we have certain guidelines.

Speaking of those I'll admit I stepped over the line this time. This is the first time that I've blown my top in this forum, which just shows how strongly I feel about people out of control on the hill. I won't say sorry because I'm not, but I'll shut up now. Peace out.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Ouch, harsh crowds.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I watched that whole video. :eyetwitch2:I'm so disappointed in myself. 

My favorite part is when he falls tightening his boot. Haha.

BTW I'm still waiting for the carving. Carveordie cuz I will die before you carve. haha

I think this is a troll post so everyone needs to calm down.

PS Funniest thread I've seen in a while. :laughat2:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> ...
> Is it off season already?


if this darn stupid warm weather keeps up, it will be..

:crying:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

Not discouraged by the promising comments :wink: I looked at the channel. There's a very early video about the dude losing the gopro and getting it back.

It would have all ended there on the 3rd video if only the skier who found the camera wasn't so nice.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Is it off season already?


Bringing out the sticks for some golf this weekend. If things don't cool down quick they may stay out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Wow a major change from "please critique my ride so I can improve" crowd reaction... interesting where a little humility will get you. Disclaimer: I haven't actually watched your video :blahblah::blahblah:


If you wanted to know what flamming was, this is it... :grin:


As for the video, I didnt watch it. your riding sucks


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Argo said:


> If you wanted to know what flamming was, this is it... :grin:
> 
> 
> As for the video, I didnt watch it. your riding sucks


Lol... ya but no push back from the OP which would have taken my mind off of all this snow melt :crying: they seem to have run for cover. :storm: close enough to a good old fashioned flaming I'm sure in a brave New world with no yoga pants. :grin: 
EDIT: not that I am asking anyone to bring them back or anything...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> close enough to a good old fashioned flaming I'm sure in a brave New world with no yoga pants. :grin:


I see that you have been reading up.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

1738


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Uh-oh, somebody's about to get a warning...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lol...my fAITH Hath been restored

nice bksdds...I'd give more likes if I could


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Warnings? I better make it count then.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

They ARE very lovely photos.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> lol...my fAITH Hath been restored
> 
> nice bksdds...I'd give more likes if I could


I was thinking...sh*t I really need to make it count.


----------

